# Audrey's Halloween Costume



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

Audrey is going to be Snow White for Halloween! Isn't she cute!!




















And here are some pics of her running around in the yard yesterday:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

Oh my gosh, great pics! She is so cute in her costume! She looks like such a happy little girl running in the yard! She's adorable!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, sooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

OMG, I love it!!!







She is so pretty and great job on the pics...she looks like she's having a blast!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahhh, how cute


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

she's adorable!!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

omg thats a great outfit!!! She is just adorable!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

what a cutie!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

She is adorable!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

OMG!! She is adorable!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

She is so pretty!


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh, she is just beautiful! And what a wonderful Halloween costume!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

What a great costume! She is soooo cute!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG she is so gorgeous.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

She's beautifu! She looks so good in red!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

what a sweetie! I love the costume!








btw... which shampoo do you use on your baby? I love how white she is!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Sooo cute














Those are great pics in the yard, she must be having so much fun!! Adorable costume too


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh what a happy little girl! Snow White is perfect for her!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, she is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

She is so pretty!! Her costume is adorable! She makes a perfect snow white!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

She is just too cute, great pictures. I love the ones running in the yard. The costume is cute too but she just looks so happy and carefree running without a care in the world.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I have always thought Audrey was sooooooo cute! Snow White just fits her perfectly. I wish mine would keep head attire on. Great pics running in the yard. Mine always are blurry when I try to get a shot like that. Good job


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

too cute!!!


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Oct 21 2005, 12:52 PM
> *what a sweetie!  I love the costume!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

We use Petsilk products on Audrey - the moisturizing shampoo and conditioner and leave in conditioner and petsilk. We do have the 'bright white' but have only used it a couple of times.

Thanks for the compliment!


----------

